# Shotgun barrel length



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I have a friend who bought the 11-87 supermag with rifled barrel he needs a field barrel for it. Options look to be a 23inch rem choke turkey barrel or standard 28 inch rem choke barrel. Both vent rib. Which would you choose and why? He is a new hunter and plans on doing some pheasant hunting, recreational clay targets, and turkey hunting with it. I love turkey hunting so I would get the turkey barrel Bc the advantage there seems to be greater than any pattern velocity advantages I would get with the longer barrel. But I am by no means a shotgun expert and would like to get him some more educated opinions I the the topic. So what are your hours 23 or 28 inch? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I would go with the 28" barrel. Gives more options overall. I have various shotguns with short and long barrels and my browning with 28" barrels suits me best. From turkey to pheasant and grouse...I don't goose hunt, but I would think you'd want the longer barrels for that as well.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Misdirection said:


> I would go with the 28" barrel. Gives more options overall. I have various shotguns with short and long barrels and my browning with 28" barrels suits me best. From turkey to pheasant and grouse...I don't goose hunt, but I would think you'd want the longer barrels for that as well.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 I agree, 28" all the way.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

28 for sure

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I find the longer barrels provide a more fluid swing. 28"

Its out of stock right now but this would be my 1st choice.
http://www.brownells.com/shotgun-pa...26902.aspx?avs|Make~~Model_1=Remington__11-87


----------

